# How about another Ohio meeting!



## Heidi36oh

I thought maybe in May or June, who is up to it?

I didn't make last years due to little Charlie and really want to have another one.

So how about it?


----------



## MyBaileyGirl

I would be up for it if my schedule permits. May and June are super busy


----------



## Heidi36oh

I would think a Saturday would work well for everyone!


----------



## Heidi36oh

bumping up


----------



## SoGolden

Around June 28th would work for me


----------



## Heidi36oh

SoGolden said:


> Around June 28th would work for me


cool, anymore


----------



## threegoldengirls

I hope we will be able to come, Ariella should be ready to be spayed sometime after June 4th. She'll be 6 months old then.


----------



## Heidi36oh

threegoldengirls said:


> I hope we will be able to come, Ariella should be ready to be spayed sometime after June 4th. She'll be 6 months old then.


Cool, and she would be ready to go by June 28th, I really feel bad about last year, I wanted to go so bad, but little Charlie made it impossible.


----------



## jason0618

I"d probably go to that.


----------



## Heidi36oh

jason0618 said:


> I"d probably go to that.


Hey have not seen you around for a while how is Ellie?


----------



## buckeyegoldenmom

That might be doable. I'll try to keep the date open. Where would you meet?


----------



## Wendy427

count me in with Lacey on June 28th! How about Antrim Park in Worthington?


----------



## riddle03

I would be willing to go - Cooper will only be 6months old then.


----------



## SunsetSam

I'd like to come too, maybe. June 28th is my daughter's 8th birthday, but we may celebrate it on a different day anyhow, so maybe I could do it. What time would this happen? I don't live too far from Antrim.


----------



## Blaireli

I'll be out of town if we have it on the 28th.  Maybe we can have multiple ones this summer?


----------



## Blaireli

Wait, I get back on the evening of the 27th, not the 28th!  As of now, I will say that we will probably be there.


----------



## LifeOfRiley

I'd love it.
It'll depend on my schedule, but we'd definitely try to make it.


----------



## breec3

Where would the meet up be in ohio?? I really dont live far from the ohio border and would be interested in going but it would depend how far into Ohio I would have to drive.


----------



## Heidi36oh

breec3 said:


> Where would the meet up be in ohio?? I really dont live far from the ohio border and would be interested in going but it would depend how far into Ohio I would have to drive.


So far we had them in Columbus, most people live within an hour or so to Columbus.


----------



## Traz

I'm from west of Cleveland area. Columbus is probably less than 2 hours for me. Anytime after 2nd week of June is probably good with me if some advanced notice. Kid graduating & party early June. Kadence would be about 6 months old then.


----------



## Heidi36oh

Antrim Park is where we had our first meeting and it was fun, but there is no fence. So for some people it might be hard especially with pups. I had a heck of a time trying to keep track of Peanut and Chewie they where 7 month old then..LOL


----------



## Wendy427

Heidi36oh said:


> Antrim Park is where we had our first meeting and it was fun, but there is no fence. So for some people it might be hard especially with pups. I had a heck of a time trying to keep track of Peanut and Chewie they where 7 month old then..LOL


Yes, you're right about Antrim not having a fence. It's a good-sized park, but probably not a good choice for younger pups. I was there yesterday and even though I took Lacey off her leash near the water, and even though she stays close and listens well, I'm still a bit nervous since there is no fence.

So, I guess we'll need to find another place?? Off-hand I don't know of any other fenced-in parks...so I'm open to suggestions.


----------



## Heidi36oh

A few member's met last year at Alum Creek, I didn't get to go because of little Charlie, I think it was a really nice place, from what I seen in the pictures and I believe fenced.


----------



## buckeyegoldenmom

Alum Creek does have the dog beach area.


----------



## Blaireli

My dogs aren't used to being off leash when not fenced in, so I don't know about Antrim. Alum Creek was a lot of fun last year. A little muddy since it had just rained, but they have a fenced in dog beach and big fenced in runs.


----------



## Wendy427

Alum Creek sounds like a good idea! I guess we'll firm it up closer to June 28th?


----------



## Heidi36oh

I really don't know about any other ones, how about you people in Columbus?


----------



## buckeyegoldenmom

I think Alum Creek is probably the best option in Columbus.


----------



## Heidi36oh

buckeyegoldenmom said:


> I think Alum Creek is probably the best option in Columbus.


Sounds good to me, I would hate to have to watch four dogs running in four directions, of wich 2 don't want to listen to good yet...LOL

We need the fenced area for the pups and younger dogs!


----------



## LifeOfRiley

The fenced-in option would certainly make me feel better!

Riley's never been off-leash (except in our fenced-in yard. lol.) I could probably trust him, but I think I'd be too afraid to try it.


----------



## Blaireli

I agree - I don't feel comfortable going off leash in a non-fenced in area! So are we set for Alum Creek on June 28th?


----------



## breec3

That is a 3 1/2 hour drive for me so I will not be able to make it. Sandusky is only a couple of hours 3 1/2 is just too much


----------



## SunsetSam

I know there are a few dog parks here in Columbus, too, that are fenced in. I could find out where they are from my friends that go to them.

Alum Creek is okay as long as it's far from where they just found all those caskets and human remains. That creeps me out. :yuck:


----------



## riddle03

Yeah I like the fenced in idea of Alum Creek. Tanner won't go ten feet from me and he has a good recall BUT Cooper will only be about 6 months. I would be a nervous wreck.


----------



## Heidi36oh

Blaireli said:


> I agree - I don't feel comfortable going off leash in a non-fenced in area! So are we set for Alum Creek on June 28th?


Sounds good to me!

I like the fenced park, to hard to keep track of four dogs without it!


----------



## jason0618

Heidi36oh said:


> Hey have not seen you around for a while how is Ellie?



I've been around. Ellie is good. She moved in with my nieces, though. How have you been? 

As for the rest, The fenced dog park in Dublin is nice, but small.. Alum Creek is supposed to be a pretty good place.


----------



## buckeyegoldenmom

Where in Dublin is a fenced dog park? Public or private?


----------



## buckeyegoldenmom

Nevermind...just found it! Darree Fields. I haven't been there and I live in Dublin. Well I guess I will have to check it out soon!


----------



## Wendy427

buckeyegoldenmom said:


> Nevermind...just found it! Darree Fields. I haven't been there and I live in Dublin. Well I guess I will have to check it out soon!


I'll check Darree Fields out, too...

Just found a couple of links:

http://www.dublin.oh.us/recreation/parks/dogpark.php

http://www.dogparkusa.com/ohio/columbus/nando-s-dog-park-darree-fields-park-dublin


----------



## Heidi36oh

Wendy427 said:


> I'll check Darree Fields out, too...
> 
> Just found a couple of links:
> 
> http://www.dublin.oh.us/recreation/parks/dogpark.php
> 
> http://www.dogparkusa.com/ohio/columbus/nando-s-dog-park-darree-fields-park-dublin


I looked at the links and it don't look like they have any beach for the dogs.

Thanks for the links but I think our Golden's need water to be happy..LOL


----------



## Wendy427

You're right! Our Goldens DO need a beach!  So is Alum Creek a definite on June 28th?


----------



## MydogClyde

I am new to the site and saw that you guys are having a get together in ohio. i live in the akron area so not too sure how far it is from there. i would be interested if that would be ok!


----------



## Heidi36oh

MydogClyde said:


> I am new to the site and saw that you guys are having a get together in ohio. i live in the akron area so not too sure how far it is from there. i would be interested if that would be ok!


sure it's ok, it's a lot of fun!


----------



## Heidi36oh

Wendy427 said:


> You're right! Our Goldens DO need a beach!  So is Alum Creek a definite on June 28th?


I think it's a date if everyone else agrees on the date, how about 12 noon as a meeting time, or maybe 1 pm.


----------



## Blaireli

MydogClyde said:


> I am new to the site and saw that you guys are having a get together in ohio. i live in the akron area so not too sure how far it is from there. i would be interested if that would be ok!


Definitely! It was a lot of fun last year, I hope quite a few people will come again.  

So, everybody, are we set? Sunday, June 28th at Alum Creek? What time are you guys thinking?


----------



## Heidi36oh

Blaireli said:


> Definitely! It was a lot of fun last year, I hope quite a few people will come again.
> 
> So, everybody, are we set? Sunday, June 28th at Alum Creek? What time are you guys thinking?


How about 1 pm, sounds good to me!


----------



## Wendy427

1pm on Sunday, June 28th, at Alum Creek it is. Here's a link that also explains how to get there:

http://www.alumcreekdogpark.com/


----------



## buckeyegoldenmom

Sounds good to me! 1pm June 28th Alum Creek dog park


----------



## Heidi36oh

Alright, we're all set!

Now the wait is on...LOL


----------



## Blaireli

Yay, I'm so excited!


----------



## Heidi36oh

My neighbor wants to come she has one Golden and a chocolate lab mix, I told her sure.

She said but can I bring Cota, he's the lab. I told her I was bringing Sadie, you guy's don't mind right?


----------



## LifeOfRiley

Sounds good! We'll definitely try to make it.

And just to throw this out there, in case anyone might be concerned about it - I wouldn't be bringing Gunner, just Riley. Most of you know that Gunner tends to get a little snitty at times, and I know that some people are leery of GSDs in general, anyway, so not to worry! I wouldn't do that!


----------



## Heidi36oh

LifeOfRiley said:


> Sounds good! We'll definitely try to make it.
> 
> And just to throw this out there, in case anyone might be concerned about it - I wouldn't be bringing Gunner, just Riley. Most of you know that Gunner tends to get a little snitty at times, and I know that some people are leery of GSDs in general, anyway, so not to worry! I wouldn't do that!


Ahhh, you don't think he would be ok around all the other dogs??


----------



## Blaireli

Aw, no Gunner? I love GSDs!


----------



## LifeOfRiley

Heidi36oh said:


> Ahhh, you don't think he would be ok around all the other dogs??


I don't know. I can't say for sure that he _would_ be okay, so I wouldn't try it. 
He's fine with people, but with all the other dogs, I don't know. He's fairly playful, but on his own terms, ya know? He and Riley seem to have worked it out and understand each other, but I don't know how he'd react with strange dogs. There is a chance that he could get a little testy and go after someone else's pup, so I don't think it's worth taking the risk.


----------



## jason0618

I went to Alum creek dog park this weekend with my girlfriend and her dog, and my dog. It was my first trip to alum creek. My dog hurt her paw on a root or something, not sure. She was fine after about 5 minutes. Overall, I wasn't too impressed with the place, to be honest. 
Darree fields in dublin, even though you all found it already is a nice place. It's small, and no beach, but it's kinda fun for the dogs.


----------



## Blaireli

jason0618 said:


> I went to Alum creek dog park this weekend with my girlfriend and her dog, and my dog. It was my first trip to alum creek. My dog hurt her paw on a root or something, not sure. She was fine after about 5 minutes. Overall, I wasn't too impressed with the place, to be honest.
> Darree fields in dublin, even though you all found it already is a nice place. It's small, and no beach, but it's kinda fun for the dogs.


Your dog? I thought you said Ellie moved in with your nieces. Did you get a new dog?

Last year we all had a great time at Alum Creek. They have a very spacious dog run devoted to large dogs, as well as a nice clean fenced in beach area. It was a lot of fun and a good central location for all of the people that came from different areas. I know that we all want a nice clean place where the pups can play in and out of the water. Thanks for your repeated suggestion of Darree Fields, but I think Alum Creek is a better centralized location with more of what we're looking for for the get together.


----------



## LifeOfRiley

Blaireli said:


> Aw, no Gunner? I love GSDs!


Oh, I do too. I think they're great, but Gunner's just moody enough to put that little bit of apprehension in my mind. Plus, as much as Riley pushes his buttons he's pretty protective of him, so there's the question of how he'd react to Riley romping and playing with another dog. It's just too iffy.


----------



## Blaireli

LifeOfRiley said:


> Oh, I do too. I think they're great, but Gunner's just moody enough to put that little bit of apprehension in my mind. Plus, as much as Riley pushes his buttons he's pretty protective of him, so there's the question of how he'd react to Riley romping and playing with another dog. It's just too iffy.


Perhaps I could bring one of my pups up there sometime and we could get together just in a small group? I'd love to meet Gunner - he's so handsome!


----------



## LifeOfRiley

Blaireli said:


> Perhaps I could bring one of my pups up there sometime and we could get together just in a small group? I'd love to meet Gunner - he's so handsome!


Thanks! 
That's not a bad idea. We'll have to do that one of these days.


----------



## Heidi36oh

jason0618 said:


> I went to Alum creek dog park this weekend with my girlfriend and her dog, and my dog. It was my first trip to alum creek. My dog hurt her paw on a root or something, not sure. She was fine after about 5 minutes. Overall, I wasn't too impressed with the place, to be honest.
> Darree fields in dublin, even though you all found it already is a nice place. It's small, and no beach, but it's kinda fun for the dogs.


 
We're set on Alum Creek, Golden's need water to play in and what I seen in pictures it's a very nice park. Accident's happen.

Don't think we should change it, Blair is right the location is perfect for every one so far!


----------



## MydogClyde

buckeyegoldenmom said:


> Sounds good to me! 1pm June 28th Alum Creek dog park


what city is Alum Creek located in, I am in the Akron area and was wondering about how far?


----------



## MydogClyde

I know the location is set but if you guys are ever interested the dog park is called Bow wow beach. it's a huge dog park with a very large pond in the middle for the dogs to swim in...it's definately our favorite dog park!!! It's located in Stow, OH.


----------



## LifeOfRiley

MydogClyde said:


> what city is Alum Creek located in, I am in the Akron area and was wondering about how far?


 

Here's the park's website. I'm not sure how far it would be from Akron -- an hour, hour and a half, maybe...??
http://www.alumcreekdogpark.com/

You can MapQuest the address for directions and it should tell you exactly how far it is.


----------



## Blaireli

Stow is up by Cleveland, isn't it? Maybe we could do the next one up that way!  



MydogClyde said:


> I know the location is set but if you guys are ever interested the dog park is called Bow wow beach. it's a huge dog park with a very large pond in the middle for the dogs to swim in...it's definately our favorite dog park!!! It's located in Stow, OH.


----------



## Heidi36oh

I just talked to Cathy threegoldengirls and it would be a 3 hour drive for us, that's just to far to travel with four dogs.

Maybe next meeting we can do it, sounds like a great place!


----------



## Heidi36oh

LifeOfRiley said:


> Here's the park's website. I'm not sure how far it would be from Akron -- an hour, hour and a half, maybe...??
> http://www.alumcreekdogpark.com/
> 
> You can MapQuest the address for directions and it should tell you exactly how far it is.


For Cathy it's about 1.5 hours to Columbus and she lives close to you, I think..LOL


----------



## Josh & Bam Bam

Awe man, I've been away a while and thought I'd check to see if there was a meet up soon. Unfortunately I already have something that weekend. If one ever comes together in the Cleveland/Akron area I would much like to go! Bam too. She is getting tired playing with this little guy and needs some friends her own size!


----------



## LifeOfRiley

On second thought, I think we might skip this one guys. I think it might be a little overwhelming for Riley.

We've been making really good progress, to the point where I figured he'd be fine with all the other dogs and would enjoy playing with them. When we've met new dogs on our walks, he either doesn't react much at all, one way or the other, or he seems to like them.

Well, we met a lab mix pup the other day (about four months old and absolutely adorable) and Riley was having NONE of it. He was okay at first, but when the pup started to get a little too rambunctious and wanted to play, it freaked him out. He backed away and was giving me a look like "Let's go - I don't like this." 

I'm thinking that so many dogs, all at once, might be too much for him at this point. I think we need to work on his socialization quite a bit more before we come to a meet-up.


----------



## Blaireli

Aw, I'm so bummed.  Maybe we could get together with the pups sometime and just work on a small group interaction? 



LifeOfRiley said:


> On second thought, I think we might skip this one guys. I think it might be a little overwhelming for Riley.
> 
> We've been making really good progress, to the point where I figured he'd be fine with all the other dogs and would enjoy playing with them. When we've met new dogs on our walks, he either doesn't react much at all, one way or the other, or he seems to like them.
> 
> Well, we met a lab mix pup the other day (about four months old and absolutely adorable) and Riley was having NONE of it. He was okay at first, but when the pup started to get a little too rambunctious and wanted to play, it freaked him out. He backed away and was giving me a look like "Let's go - I don't like this."
> 
> I'm thinking that so many dogs, all at once, might be too much for him at this point. I think we need to work on his socialization quite a bit more before we come to a meet-up.


----------



## Blaireli

There is that beautiful girl!  How have you guys been? 



Josh & Bam Bam said:


> Awe man, I've been away a while and thought I'd check to see if there was a meet up soon. Unfortunately I already have something that weekend. If one ever comes together in the Cleveland/Akron area I would much like to go! Bam too. She is getting tired playing with this little guy and needs some friends her own size!


----------



## LifeOfRiley

Blaireli said:


> Aw, I'm so bummed.  Maybe we could get together with the pups sometime and just work on a small group interaction?


So am I. I was really looking forward to it.
That's not a bad idea. With just a couple other dogs, I think he'd be okay. He may be a little intimidated at first, but I think he'd warm up to it.
He might have warmed up to that Lab pup if I'd given him more time. He was clearly uncomfortable, though, and I didn't know how much to push him, so I decided to play it cautious and let him out of the situation. 

He's such a little flake. LOL. When that little ankle-biter charged up to us, barking its head off, he didn't react at all. Yet when a pup wants to play with him, it scares him. :bowl:


----------



## Traz

So is this still on? Snuck up on me. I am not sure I can fit in the last of Kadences vaccines before this. She needs a rabies & probably bordatella probably to get in. Anyone know what is mandatory for the park, the site just says "full vaccinations"? I really don't think they require lymes & a few others. I am doing minimal vaccinations. I do need to get in this week for rabies. Plus I saw they have to have tags. I had heard dogs less than a year in Jan for Ohio didn't need tags until the following year. I just looked it up & they say anything over 3 months. She was born in Jan. Oh no, my dog is a scoff law. We do have her microchipped.


----------



## Heidi36oh

Traz said:


> So is this still on? Snuck up on me. I am not sure I can fit in the last of Kadences vaccines before this. She needs a rabies & probably bordatella probably to get in. Anyone know what is mandatory for the park, the site just says "full vaccinations"? I really don't think they require lymes & a few others. I am doing minimal vaccinations. I do need to get in this week for rabies. Plus I saw they have to have tags. I had heard dogs less than a year in Jan for Ohio didn't need tags until the following year. I just looked it up & they say anything over 3 months. She was born in Jan. Oh no, my dog is a scoff law. We do have her microchipped.


As far as I know it's still on, Blair said she was going to be there and me.

As far as vaccinations, mine don't have the bordetella or the lime, don't think they would even check. I'm not bringing any of my shot records..LOL

As for the licence I know it's after 3 month of age you have to get one, but there only $ 12 here in Ohio.


----------



## Heidi36oh

bumping, who is coming, is it still on???


----------



## Traz

Gotta remember to call & schedule rabies tomorrow. I will get license. I don't know where I heard that it wasn't needed if they were less than 6 months in Jan. She was born in Jan but I did see it is 3 months. I will pick one of thoose up. I would like to try & make this. Hopefully I can talk my youngest son & DH into going. As long as we don't have any grad parties. We have been doing about 3 a weekend of my middle son's friends. The disadvantage to kids having so many friends. LOL It really was nice, there was a whole group of kids that stuck together as friends from middle school on. In fact there are 9 of the group all attending Kent State this fall. My son is rooming with a basketball/football/baseball teamate.


----------



## Heidi36oh

Traz said:


> Gotta remember to call & schedule rabies tomorrow. I will get license. I don't know where I heard that it wasn't needed if they were less than 6 months in Jan. She was born in Jan but I did see it is 3 months. I will pick one of thoose up. I would like to try & make this. Hopefully I can talk my youngest son & DH into going. As long as we don't have any grad parties. We have been doing about 3 a weekend of my middle son's friends. The disadvantage to kids having so many friends. LOL It really was nice, there was a whole group of kids that stuck together as friends from middle school on. In fact there are 9 of the group all attending Kent State this fall. My son is rooming with a basketball/football/baseball teamate.


Hope you can make it, let me know if you don't.

Hate to drive for 1 hours plus and no one shows up...LOL


----------



## threegoldengirls

Heidi36oh said:


> As far as I know it's still on, Blair said she was going to be there and me.
> 
> As far as vaccinations, mine don't have the bordetella or the lime, don't think they would even check. I'm not bringing any of my shot records..LOL
> 
> As for the licence I know it's after 3 month of age you have to get one, but there only $ 12 here in Ohio.


Our licenses are $20 where I live, (what a rip off) Sorry we won't be able to make it Ariella is getting spay today and I'm leaving for Flordia Friday. Hopefully if you have another meetup this summer we will be able to attend.


----------



## riddle03

Is anybody going ? I would love to bring our boys Cooper would have a blast ! We would like to be there.


----------



## Heidi36oh

riddle03 said:


> Is anybody going ? I would love to bring our boys Cooper would have a blast ! We would like to be there.


I'm going if there is at least one person there,,LOL


----------



## buckeyegoldenmom

They don't really check...I have licenses for both my goldens...but they are not on their collars. We went there last weekend. No one checked. Muphy being only 7 months old is not neutered...no problems. He loved it!!!!

I plan on being there. Can't wait to meet everyone!!! :wave:

Is Gracie coming??


----------



## Heidi36oh

buckeyegoldenmom said:


> They don't really check...I have licenses for both my goldens...but they are not on their collars. We went there last weekend. No one checked. Muphy being only 7 months old is not neutered...no problems. He loved it!!!!
> 
> I plan on being there. Can't wait to meet everyone!!! :wave:
> 
> Is Gracie coming??


 
I sure hope so, Blair is on vacation but due back by Saturday.


----------



## Traz

I emailed the park & got back information. They sent several attachments with info. Like suggestions while visiting park. She said no specific vacinnes are needed, but tell your vet your dog will be at a dog park so they are correctly vaccinated. If anyone is interested in the articals she sent let me know & I can forward them.


----------



## Heidi36oh

So it's Riddle, Buckeygoldenmom, Traz and hopefully Blair right, anyone else???


----------



## riddle03

Trying to work it out - I am trying to get someone to work for me. Will let everyone know.


----------



## riddle03

ok we are a go ! see ya there ! 1:00pm ?


----------



## Heidi36oh

Cool, yes 1 pm on Sunday.


----------



## Heidi36oh

bumping up


----------



## riddle03

oh it's Sunday and not Saturday ! It's still ok - we will be there !


----------



## MyBaileyGirl

I can't make it on Sunday.  Oh well, maybe next time! Take lots of pics!


----------



## Wendy427

Yep, I'll be there, too! See you all then!


----------



## Leia

I was really considering coming to this. But, I'm not because Leia is still just too skiddish of new places and cars. I've been working with her a lot but it doesn't seem to be making any progress. She seems to only be happy when she is home.
I hope you all have a good time and wish you all a safe trip.


----------



## buckeyegoldenmom

1 pm Sunday. See ya!


----------



## buckeyegoldenmom

Well Wendy and I met up. Sorry I could only stay till 1:45pm. My son was leaving home for Texas and we had to help get him ready.

Tucker and Murphy had a great time! I now have two tired slightly damp pups!!


----------



## Blaireli

Guys, I am so sorry I couldn't make it. I had to do a group presentation for an online course!


----------



## Wendy427

Sherrie and I met up at Alum Creek today. My Lacey still had no interest in getting into the water, but she did meet a couple of pups she liked. Sherrie's pups are gorgeous!

Sorry we missed the rest of you!


----------



## Heidi36oh

So sorry guy's, I got so sad because I couldn't chose which two dogs to take. They are all my babies, got to crying because I didn't want to leave two behind.


----------

